# The List



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

A lot of couples have a list of people that it's understood they could cheat with -- usually people that there is little chance of meeting, which would include fictional characters. I don't think the list is strictly naughty, because people can be attracted to others for any number of reasons. This is my list, but just the boys to keep it non-controversial -- and to stop me from having to explain my deep love for Rachel Maddow.

*Dennis Lehane:* I mentioned my crush elsewhere. I love him. I love his books. I love his brain. I love his sense of humor. My night with him would be composed of a lot of conversation, but also some naughty. The following clip is awesome, in a totally geeky way, because I vacationed in Boston the year before last, and while my husband told me he refused to stalk this man, this clip is proof that we've been to the same places:





*
Hugh Laurie: *And I do mean the actor, as opposed to the character. This would involve the British accent:






*Don Draper/Jon Hamm: *Either, please.






*Spike/William the Bloody: *James Marsters doesn't work for me without the accent.






*Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy:*


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Guessing this will not be my most popular thread ever.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm speechless


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Some of mine have been:

Colin Firth as Darcy
Matthew MacFadyen as Arthur Clennam


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Make that Matthew Macfadyen as Arthur Clennam in *Little Dorrit*
(Firth as Darcy in *Pride and Prejudice*)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm speechless


After the Hugh Jackman thread, really?


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

my wife and I had that same "3 person" talk way back in the day.  She listed Matt Damon, Tom Cruise (pre-psycho days), and George Clooney.  She asked me my three and I said (jokingly) the names of her 3 best friends.

Yeah...I'll let you imagine how long it took to work that joke off


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> my wife and I had that same "3 person" talk way back in the day. She listed Matt Damon, Tom Cruise (pre-psycho days), and George Clooney. She asked me my three and I said (jokingly) the names of her 3 best friends.
> 
> Yeah...I'll let you imagine how long it took to work that joke off


I'm surprised you're not still paying.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Adrian Paul (Higlander era)
Clark Gable


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.

My husband. (Seriously. Not pictured. ) If I can't have him:
Tom Skerritt
Ewen MacGregor in Moulin Rouge
Steve McQueen
young Robert Redford
and
Hugh Jackman, of course.





































Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

DH and I have always had "the list"!

Me - Sam Elliott has pretty much always been at the top of my list, but these days I would have a difficult time choosing between him and Shamar Moore for a one-time fling nice meal and pleasant conversation!

DH - Catherine Deneuve forever, Charlize Theron currently

Sorry not to provide drooly pictures, my image posting skills are non-existant.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Why has no one mentioned Harrison Ford?  I'm pretty sure DH would forgive me eventually.....maybe.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

After seeing Sandra Bullock on the Late Late Show last night, she may be the current leader on my list. She seemed to be a genuinely nice, funny, and intelligent lady, and not too hard on the eyes, either. (I've never gone for the "bimbo" look at any point in my life: I think my first actress crush was Diana Rigg in "The Avengers" series.) But ask me next week, and who knows.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

1. The one that got away.  He still is and always will be no. 1.

2. Jan-Michael Vincent -- back when . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LaRita said:



> Why has no one mentioned Harrison Ford? I'm pretty sure DH would forgive me eventually.....maybe.


LaRita, I'm with you on this one! But preferably the somewhat younger version. Like this maybe...










NogDog, that's one of the best pics of SB I've ever seen. Crushes aside, she's someone I'd really like to meet. As for the other one....

















and don't forget the _other_ one in the same job...










Now, apart from Harrison, I'll confess to a teenage crush on Omar Sharif (he looks much less attractive now...)










And as long as time travel is an option, there was also a (short) phase in Jack Nicholson's career... before that he just looked insane, and since then he's totally gone to seed. So it would have to be timed very carefully. 










Then there's Annie Lennox.... it's the eyes, I think....










And, saving the best for last, of course:









Sean -- Anytime, anyplace.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> ...
> NogDog, that's one of the best pics of SB I've ever seen. Crushes aside, she's someone I'd really like to meet. As for the other one....
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the leather look:


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

First ITA on the whole Tim Mcgraw thing  he Definately tops the list for me. The odd thing is until I saw him upclose and personal I LOVED the music but did NOT find him all that much to look at.  Boy was I wrong    Course I have been within precious little feet of him.  I'll never forget my best friend saying "Oh MY God I do not know what cologne the man wears but my husband needs it now. She was not wrong he did smell pretty damn good  We had 2nd row seats and didn't know it because Tim has requested the WC seating for that venue  be moved closer to the stage.  he had my bff hand him the cd cover which he signed and then he tossed me a set of drumsticks in my lap which he also signed.  So yeah that night did not help me get past my crush and I love the voice too so yeah I'm stuck.

my other crush was Patrick Swayze his death still makes me sad I just loved watching him DD and Ghost are two of my alltime favorites


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Faith Hill doesn't seem like someone to mess with -- you see the clip of her going off on a woman for grabbing his package?

DD is a perfect movie, even if it isn't.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

My list is........Ryan Reynolds, Josh Holloway (Sawyer on Lost) and JFK, Jr.   {{sigh}}  
Sorry I don't have pictures, not sure how to do that!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Faith Hill doesn't seem like someone to mess with -- you see the clip of her going off on a woman for grabbing his package?
> 
> DD is a perfect movie, even if it isn't.


oH I know, but I can't blame her and they are cute anyway. Doesn't mean we can't appreciate the pretty  BTW his movie with Sandra Bullock is VERY VERY good if interested.


----------

